# Don't know what to do



## Adam1108 (Jun 3, 2013)

D


----------



## Cristina bazaan (May 22, 2013)

Try to google Ibs-c and see wht suggestions you may find there I have IBS-D which is the one with diarrehea and I found forums there with suggestions tht have helped me alot.. For example in my case I started taking l-glutamine powder and calcium tablets and have helped me immensely and I did read about wht to take for constipation but cant remember for the life of me wht it was ... if I find it wil def let you knw .. hope you find answers!!


----------



## Cristina bazaan (May 22, 2013)

pysllin not sure if i spelled it right but thts wht was suggested for constipation...


----------



## Leanna faith (Jul 23, 2013)

You can totally help yourself. I would trade with you in a minute  I actually was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis, gastritis, sibo, leaky gut, the list goes on. Here's the deal, it's taking me a while to recover but I don't take mess for any of it (praise Jesus), and some stuff has completely cleared up. First- read the makers diet by Jordan rubin. Follow the diet. Start taking a good probiotic everyday. Simple stuff, I know! Take fiber everyday- equal parts soluble & insoluble. Acacia and flaxseed are the best if I may say so. Take some cod liver oil, a multivitamin that supply's 100% of your DV for each vitamin....shaklee is a good example. Take some ionic minerals. You can get all this stuff from the vitaminshop. And last, but not least, buy a microbiology stool test from crohns.net. They run about $150. It will tell you exactly what is causing all your trouble. I've been through all this and I'm coming out on the other side.....don't lose hope


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

I know how you feel because I've been talked about and made fun of too because I used to smell like pooh-pooh as well. Since I've been eating raisins regularly every day, I've been permanently cured from bad body odor, I'm able to have normal bowel movements, and no real bad smelling gas. It's cheap and it's worth a try. I'm trying to get the word out because I was depressed and afraid to go out in public around people. I stop being happy because I so worried if I smelled bad, it was so embarrassing and sometimes I have flashbacks from facing years of negative remarks. I'm slowly gaining my confidence back and trying to live life. I hope that eating raisins regularly will work for you too as it has for me. Good luck and best wishes. Let me know if it worked for you too okay.


----------

